# To squat or not to. . .squat?



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 28, 2016)

As some will remember or recognize my name on here I have now owned land and a tiny hut/cabin for almost two years? i think, doesn't really matter. Well I have come to receive a letter from the township telling me I will be fined 500 dollars which will come with a hearing or eventually warrant if not paid-saying I don't do what they wantut in a septic system to simply shit or I'll receive said fine and furthering of authoritative response. I hate to do it because my dad put a good discount on this land he sold me but do believe I'm selling it full price, giving my dad 95% of the chunk and buying a hot tent to squat his 13 acres and the state forest here in northern pa or wherever else I end up. I'm right on a road, everyone sees me outside, cocksuckers spotlight right on my shack and truck all the time. I can't hunt, walk around nude or do anything without being seen or sometimes stared at because i'm outside in the cold around a fire and the fact my place is down right small. curious what others would do? a septic system at cheapest is nearly 2 grand. i don't have it and generally don't want to work for months just to legally be able to take a dump, its the principle and stubborness. the lack of remote-nis and solitude is building up and I feel I must move on. even the thought of getting away and squatting public land is exciting and more free.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 28, 2016)

Considering you are a member of Squat the Planet you are morally bound to not consort with any government entity whose goals are to stick it to people such as yourself. 

Option #1: Tell the township you don't live there and some dirty rotten squatters are living in your toolshed.

Let them know that you're doing everything that you can to make them leave, but you don't have the heart to as they are the most kind, peace loving people you have ever seen. Tell them that they keep the place clean and have offered to pay rent.

Ask them what they would recommend (and then draw it out as long as you can) before proceeding to option#2.

Option #2: Move your poorly located shack to a more preferable location.


----------



## ped (Nov 28, 2016)

so...the zoning laws mandate a septic system? Life must be good for those little pigs running that business.

you need to know the specifics of the zoning laws. Because a camper may suffice. Or an outhouse. This is the government forcing you to buy a product. It's not really legal but who knows anymore.

One sure thing you have to do is smear some shit all over the front of the town hall.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 28, 2016)

I'd sell the land and make sure you do research on you next plot of land to make sure it doesn't have any such restrictions. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Hylyx (Nov 28, 2016)

Also look to see if a composting toilet or some such could satisfy their BS requirements...


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 29, 2016)

@Helyx I was just about to say the same. Is there anyway you could DIY a septic system? Not necessarily a useful one but something like an organic compost shitter that could be used to get them shut up about it. Would be a shame to let go of the land you've been working to build up but then again that's how life goes sometimes.

I'd say do what you can to try and keep the place going but if it really is too stressful then don't feel bad about walking away and starting over.


----------



## ped (Nov 29, 2016)

Of course not on the diy. It's all about making $$. Dig enough and I bet someone on the board has family in the septic busines.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 29, 2016)

thanks for the quick replies. Yes I believe its the fact it is a permanent structure, as in attached to the earth, MY EARTH. I love this place but honestly am pretty content to release it. I'll be away from the system and not have to deal with this local township and the yuppie hunters and influx of vehicles. Because they know my lifestyle now and with this, what could be next? compost toilets as well are expensive. I mentioned a porta potty and having it pumped or a camper toilet. Not the case. I thought about burning the fucker to the ground with them watching hehe


----------



## Dahloaf223 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm working on getting a small parcel myself, have done a lot of research into it, and check out a lot of people who homestead and owner build. Yeah check out if they will allow composting, and also, you can probably haul your waste out (or atleast have the ability to) with a portable tank or an RV and be allowed to camp on the land for months, some counties will limit it to two weeks. But then you have a home base while you adventure and what not. If they do require septic, once you have that you are set, haul your own water, and you're good. Thanks for sharing to story.


----------



## Grubblin (Nov 30, 2016)

So this is off the top of my head and I hope I read your last post right. You say it's because it's a fixed structure, attached to the earth. So can you make it unattached to the earth. If the place is small enough then you could get a couple of axles (semi axles or better old mobile home axles) from a junk yard, one for each end of your place, attach a floor to the axles then set your place on top of it. Unless they make you show them that you can tow it the axles don't even have to work. At this point it goes from being a permanent structure attached to the earth to trailer at the least or an RV at the best. Since it, theoretically, could be towed then any type of chem toilet legal for an RV will work. I understand that it's a lot of work and that selling and moving would be easier but if you really want to keep it then this may be a way.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 30, 2016)

Dont move. Dont SELL. Countersue. Tie up their shitty court system with endless briefs, motions, countersuits, and threats. If you move after a little strongarm/intimidation on their part it emboldens them to push others around. Draw the line and make em pay.


----------



## atlastalias (Dec 3, 2016)

Go and take a shit on city halls front lawn.


----------

